# DIY cabinet - Osaka influenced :)



## GreenNeedle (28 Feb 2009)

Well this was the previous cabinet as has been for nearly 2 years, served it's purpose and for Â£45 it was a good deal:





However this is far too expensive for me 

Remember this.  It is an 'entertainment centre' that my neighbour was chucking out (was in pieces outside her house awaiting the council to collect and pretty well used meaning quite hard to get to stand up, all the screw holes broken and chipped away etc.  This is about 1ft bigger than the alcove my tank is in:




So with a bit of measuring, sawing, fixing etc I came up with this:




And after a couple of days turned it into this:




This one has cost me Â£21.29 

The wood/screw/handles/hinges were free.  hinges, handles and lock from the old cabinet were then sprayed silver with some paint I used on the mini luminaire (left over from a previous job.)

6 rolls of 'american walnut' Fablon (Â£3.00 per roll from Wilkos) and then a few coats of Clear Gloss Enamel spray (Â£3.29 from Wilkos) were the only cost involved.

The enamel is not so much to give the gloss effect but more to protect the fablon from cuts and grazes 

AC


----------



## StevenA (28 Feb 2009)

Wow that cabinet looks fantastic Andy, you must be proud of that mate  8)


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Feb 2009)

Good work Andy, you really have a touch for this DIY stuff 
You should create a standalone post for your DIY LED lighthing too.

I am getting a list of all DIYs organized so that I can create a sticky in this section with links to all the DIY threads.


----------



## GreenNeedle (28 Feb 2009)

I'm going to work my way up to the ceiling, so next the luminaire will get the fablon treatment.

then the shelf above will be rebuilt, stronger with a proper hanging kit in mind when building it.  Will be more a slim box than a shelf.  This will of course also get the fablon treatment 

Got to build a floor to ceiling unit the other side of the chimney breast to 'enclose' and tidy up all the 'entertainment' gear and hide this PC away when not being used   Won't be getting hidden too often then 


I must add before anyone repeats what my 'wife' said.  Those are not handles that you can see cut through the top   They are 'pipe management' holes.  the cables are coming through holes cut behind the tank but I put those 'slots in there at each end so that I can use the pipes at either end if needed 

I'll take a photo with the lights on tomorrow.  The green of the tank looks awesome against the brown (isn't as red as it looks with the flash on there) cabinet

AC


----------



## Tony Swinney (1 Mar 2009)

Great job SC - looks fantastic


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Mar 2009)

Looking great Andy   I would love to have a go at building a stand and stuff.  Some day when I own my own place and have more tools!


----------



## GreenNeedle (1 Mar 2009)

More tools 

I used a cordless screwdriver/drill.  A standard saw as you can see in the pic and a Jab saw to cut the smaller holes.

Oh and a tape measure + steel rule +spirit level 

AC


----------



## BINKSY1973 (1 Mar 2009)

Excellent DIY again Andy.

Stand looks great mate. Well done.

Cheers Gordon.


----------



## Aeropars (2 Mar 2009)

How do you get that Fablon stuff to seamlessly mould around corners and the likes? I tried some fablon on a bit of furnature and it look scrap becuase of how i had to cut the damn stuff.


----------



## JamesM (2 Mar 2009)

Looks good, I'm not a huge fan of American Walnut, but great DIY anywho


----------



## GreenNeedle (2 Mar 2009)

> How do you get that Fablon stuff to seamlessly mould around corners



I put it on the most visible side, then wrap it around the longest sides so only the shortest sides are still overhanging.  then I cut to each corner and fold the middle bit along the edge and then the outer 2 bits I cut 1 shorter than the edge and fold it in, then fold the other over it.  Finally snip off the excess with some sharp scissors.



> I'm not a huge fan of American Walnut


It was about the most suitable to go with the 'Italian Walnut' floor 

Picture with the tank lit up:




AC


----------

